# Who's going to Benton, KY?



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 25, 2008)

Too far from here Jim.  Good luck in Benton.  See you at the Ohio Cup Comps (aka Triple Crown) this summer!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a shame Jim.  Sorry to hear that they guy hasn't got his trophy.  I was all excited about my white ribbon that looked like it came from Chucky Chesse for third place ribs.  

You doing Madison this summer?  We'll be there!


----------

